# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  قفل کردن یک فایل (نتواننداز اون کپی یا .... بگیرند)

## j.farazani

با سلام


دوستان تعدادی فایل اکسل و ورد هست که کاربران نباید بتوانند اونها رو کپی کنند یا بریزند روی فلش یا رایت کنند خلاصه اینکه قفل بشند .

دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید که خیلی گیر کردم


ممنون

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
این موضوع ربطی به VB ندارد واگر در سطح امنیت سیستم عامل این کار را نکنید هیچ راهی برای جلوگیری از کپی کردن نداریم مثلا راه اندازی ActiveDirectory که اینهم ماجرا داره !

----------


## reza_optical

چرا میشه با vb هم میشه
ولی ماجرا های برنام از Activedirectory زیاده خیلی  باید کار کرد میشه جلوی حذف فایلو گرفت ولی واسه کپی هم باید هر جا طرف کپی کرد تو حذف کنی هر لحظه اسمشو چک کنی که عوض شده یا نه کارش خیلیه شما همون ActiveDirectory رو برو جلو

----------


## j.farazani

دوستان ممنون

حالا این ActiveDirectory از امکانات خود windows server هست یا اینکه یه نرم افزار که باید نصب بشه (یادم نیست تو منوهای 2003 دیده بودم یا جای دیگه)

اگه آموزشی داره ممنون میشم من رو راهنمایی کنید

بازم ممنون

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
دوستان در خصوص با Vb میشه لطفا توضیح دهید چون دوست من دارید اشتباه میکنید موضوع ربطی به VB یا هر زبان دیگر ندارد فرد در سیستم عامل هرکاری که خواست میکند وشما میخواهید با یک برنامه مقیم در حافظه جلوی آن را بگیرید ؟ خود برنامه شما هر چه قدر هم حرفه ای باشد برنامه شما را End میکنند.
درخصوص ActiveDirectory بله از ابزارهائی است که مخصوص ویندوز است که بعدا قابل نصب روی ویندوز است که عموما در حیطه کار افرادی است که برای برقراری امنیت روی Client های یک شبکه راه اندازی میکنند(متخصص های امنیت شبکه)

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

دوست عزيز شما مي توانيد در هر بار load شدن برنامه خصوصيات فايل هاي مورد نظر را چك كنيد و اكر مطابق با آخرين خصوصيات ذخيره شده بود آنگاه اجازه كار به كاربر داده شود در غير اين صورت پيامي به كاربر داده شود كه مثلا بانك اطلاعاتي غير مجاز مي باشد.

منظورم از خصوصيات مي تونه نام فايل و حجم فايل و به خصوص *تاريخ آخرين تغييرات ايجاد شده در فايل* كه همگي به راحتي با توابع API  به دست مي آيد. 

در ضمن خصوصيات را مي توانيد در يك مكان مناسب در رجيستري ذخيره كنيد.

موفق باشيد

----------


## Nima NT

هیچ راهی نداره ، اگه بخوای مشخصات فایل رو بررسی کنی ، برنامت رو کرک می کنم تا دیگه بررسی نکنه ، اگه بخوای فایلها رو قفل کنی یا اینکه مانیتور کنی ، توسط سیستم عامل داس ( CMD ) فایل ها رو کپی می کنم.
بهتره مراجعه کنی به بخش امنیت نرم افزار ، اونجا بیشتر کمکت می کنن.

----------


## j.farazani

سلام 

با تشکر از همه دوستان عزیزم 
البته امنیت در همه شکلش نسبی هست ظاهرا بهترین راه همون ActiveDirectory باشه . اما من با این قسمت سر و کاری نداشتم حالا میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید چه طور این کار رو انجام بدم ؟؟؟

در ضمن 




> منظورم از خصوصيات مي تونه نام فايل و حجم فايل و به خصوص *تاريخ آخرين تغييرات ايجاد شده در فايل* كه همگي به راحتي با توابع API به دست مي آيد.


 
دوست عزیز میشه لطفا یه نمونه برای من بزارید


متشکر

----------


## reza_optical

> سلام
> دوستان در خصوص با Vb میشه لطفا توضیح دهید چون دوست من دارید اشتباه میکنید موضوع ربطی به VB یا هر زبان دیگر ندارد فرد در سیستم عامل هرکاری که خواست میکند وشما میخواهید با یک برنامه مقیم در حافظه جلوی آن را بگیرید ؟ خود برنامه شما هر چه قدر هم حرفه ای باشد برنامه شما را End میکنند.


دوست عزیز شما انگار تا حالا virus با vb ننوشتی شما میتوننین به راحتی process خودتونو از Task Manager حذف کنید که نتونن End کنن و هزاران کار دیگه.... :شیطان:  من هم میدونم که تلاش بیخودی هست که روی اینجور کد ها وقت بزاری جایی که ویندوز این امنیت را برات مهیا میکنه 
 خوب  اگه طرف بخواد کپی کنه هزاران راههای دیگه است میتونه از Dos و... کارشو انجام بده

----------


## kitten

راحت ترين كار اين است كه با يه برنامه ان فايل را باز كني و همين طوري باز نگهش داري 
البته اين نظر منه كار هاي ديگه اي هم مي شه كرد

----------


## ASKaffash

> دوست عزیز شما انگار تا حالا virus با vb ننوشتی شما میتوننین به راحتی process خودتونو از Task Manager حذف کنید که نتونن End کنن و هزاران کار دیگه.... من هم میدونم که تلاش بیخودی هست که روی اینجور کد ها وقت بزاری جایی که ویندوز این امنیت را برات مهیا میکنه 
> خوب اگه طرف بخواد کپی کنه هزاران راههای دیگه است میتونه از Dos و... کارشو انجام بده


سلام دوست من
شما یک تکه کد قرار دهید که این کار را انجام میدهد.

----------


## j.farazani

با تشكر از همه دوستان




> البته امنیت در همه شکلش نسبی هست ظاهرا بهترین راه همون ActiveDirectory باشه . اما من با این قسمت سر و کاری نداشتم حالا میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید چه طور این کار رو انجام بدم ؟؟؟


ebook در اين زمينه سراغ داريد

----------


## DoctorJay

*مخفی کردن اسم پردازش از لیست PROCESSES*

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

شما میتونین در اسم فایلهاتون از کاراکترهای غیر مجاز استفاده کنید,البته این روش برای افراد معمولی کارامده

----------


## hamed aj

با سلام

با اینکه تاریخ شروع این تاپیک برای 4 ماه پیش هست ولی نمیدونم مشکل j.farazani عزیز حل شده یا خیر؟

به هر حال اگر دوستان موافق هستند این بحث رو در همین تاپیک ادامه بدیم تا به یه جایی برسه

در ضمن سعی کنیم از بحث اصلی خارج نشویم



> دوستان تعدادی فایل اکسل و ورد هست که کاربران نباید بتوانند اونها رو کپی کنند یا بریزند روی فلش یا رایت کنند خلاصه اینکه قفل بشند .


ببینید دوستان ما می خواهیم اجازه ی کپی فایل و هر عمل دیگر روی فایل ها رو از بعضی کاربران خاص بگیریم. خوب برای اینکار باید در سطح سیستم عامل، سطح دسترسی برای اون کاربران خاص رو محدود کنیم. همانطور که می دونید اینکار در خود سیستم عامل با تنظیم Permission انجام پذیره
حالا می می خواهیم اینکار رو در VB انجام بدیم یعنی تنظیم و تغییر Permission ها با کد نویسی در VB

اگر کسی مطلب یا کد خوب داره لطفاً در اینجا بگذاره

موفق باشید

----------


## davood59

با سلام،
دوستان نظرتون در مورد گذاشتن پسورد روی خود فایلهای word و excel چیه؟ میشه یه پسورد طولانی و خوب انتخاب کرد که طرف نتونه اونو باز کنه حتی با نرم افزارهای قفل شکن.
در مورد راه اندازی اکتیو دایرکتوری توی سایتهای دیگه مطلب زیاد گذاشتن، اگه خواستی بگو تا من هم چند تا عکس برای یادگیری شما بذارم.

----------

